# Possibly living with a depressed emotional manipulator



## roxanne4238 (Mar 20, 2013)

I originally posted this on the Finances and Marriage thread under "Tired of being stuck": 

Told my stbxh that I wanted a divorce back in May and here it is almost a year later we're still living together.We agreed to live in the house until it sells which mind you,its not even on the market yet.He is procratinating in getting it done as well as getting rid of stuff as the realtor said,we can't even out it on the market until we de-clutter.The reason why hes not moving along is because I am mainly the sole breadwinner and even with me moving out and agreeing to pay half the mortgage AND I even offered to sign the house over to get out faster, and he still can't afford it and doesn't make any attempt to which I find pathetic at 53 years old.We don't have children ands its a small house with a small mortgage.He did give in and got the divorce papers himself and figured we would do this amicably and HE wanted to be finalized by Easter but meanwhile,I still have not even been served!!I have had 2 consultations with lawyers and think its time that I have to take matters into my own hands because even though we are civil,I am ready to rip my hair out!!He has never been a provider and it took me 14 years to realize he never will be which is the biggest reason for me wanting a divorce along with 20,000 he has run up in debt as a result of lack of working.I have nowhere to go in my state and he has had offers to live elsewhere with the 2 dogs which I am letting him have along with the profits that come with the house if it sells which meanwhile,I am still paying to live there and cooking along with most of the grocery shopping like my soon to be lawyer said,its because he doesn't want to divorce you,I wouldn't either.I am considering giving a documented time limit for me to continue living in that house or he has to find a way to afford it or go live somewhere else.I think I've been maybe,too fair.An addition to my origianl post,I on;y hav been tolerating the arrange to preserve credit but now may not have a choice


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, what a mess!

This sounds like a situation for specific personal legal/financial advice, which would be, IMO, well worth the fee involved.

Good luck!


----------

